# Help price me.



## dexcop (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a 1911 made in 1952. It has seen combatin Korea and others. It has a proof mark like a G with a JMin the middle of the G. It is in good condition for it's age. 
Can someone estemate it's value. It belongs to a friend of mine,and he got it from his dad.I am trying to get it away from him because he does'nt shoot and is just holding it. I hate to see a good gun like that go to waste. I had to show him where the safety was and what the magazine release was for. OH WOE IS ME..........


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

dexcop said:


> I have a 1911 made in 1952. It has seen combatin Korea and others. It has a proof mark like a G with a JMin the middle of the G. It is in good condition for it's age.
> Can someone estemate it's value. It belongs to a friend of mine,and he got it from his dad.I am trying to get it away from him because he does'nt shoot and is just holding it. I hate to see a good gun like that go to waste. I had to show him where the safety was and what the magazine release was for. OH WOE IS ME..........


Well...no 1911s after 1945 we sold as the general rank and file side-arms of US Forces, so it's not a Government Issue pistol. So what you have is an older Civilian model, most of the value is going to depend on condition, if it's in good shape anywhere from $800 - $1500 would be a fair price. Get pictures of it if you can and post them up.


----------



## dexcop (Feb 4, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Well...no 1911s after 1945 we sold as the general rank and file side-arms of US Forces, so it's not a Government Issue pistol. So what you have is an older Civilian model, most of the value is going to depend on condition, if it's in good shape anywhere from $800 - $1500 would be a fair price. Get pictures of it if you can and post them up.


 US governmant is stamped on one side and it is a colt.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

dexcop said:


> The gun has Property U.S. government stamped on the side'and it is a colt.


Then you might have goofed on the serial number when looking it up, take you pick. Sorry but my above statement stands, what's what's the serial? You can PM it to me if you want.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It could be a mixed part gun older slide on newer frame. Slide maybe a issued slide and put on a civilian frame and who knows what other parts.


----------

